

Bill Clinton on NSA: Americans need to be on guard for abuses of power by US - ujeezy
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2013/jun/21/clinton-nsa-scotland-speech

======
atgm
> But he said it was crucial there was accountability and transparency in the
> use of surveillance and interceptions by agencies such as the NSA – an area
> which he said was "blurry, grey and made people uncomfortable".

The un-warranted (in both senses of the word) surveillance and interception of
communications by the NSA is neither blurry nor grey. It is breaks both the
spirit and the word of the law.. That is why many people are uncomfortable.

Attempting to portray it as a "blurry" or "grey" only tries to hide the issue
at hand and give the NSA an excuse. There is no excuse.

------
mtgx
We should take whatever "big name" that publicly opposes the surveillance
state we can get, but let's not fool ourselves here. Bill Clinton is only
saying this because he wants his wife to be seen as "against this", when she
runs for president again - just like Obama in 2008.

In reality, I'm 99.99% she's going to continue Obama's surveillance policies
if she becomes president. Bill Clinton pretends to be surprised by this, but
Carnivore/Echelon started under him. Plus, Bill Clinton has basically been one
of Obama's mentors since he became president, so I doubt he was unaware of
what Obama was doing.

